# Quadrajet or Performer?



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

well it's time to get a new carburator. The 2bbl that's on there needs cleaning and i figure if it gets set on the bench, something new (and possibly shiny) should replace it. 

I've been eying the Edelbrock performer 750 cfm with a low rise intake (unless someone here can prove the high rise sits under a stock hood) but a qjet would maintain a more "original" look. I don't think the price on summit is that bad for a full kit either... http://www.summitracing.com/parts/CMB-03-0145/KitComboContents/

thing is, the car's not numbers matching, i've already got new AEM components under the hood, so why NOT go with the edelbrock unit and intake?

also thinking of doing a top end rebuild, so i may just have this squared away while i'm out of town by a local performance shop. I'm just not terribly comfortable with having my car carted off when i'm not around to check in on her. thoughts?

finally, if anyone's selling a performer carb and intake, i'd be happy to work something out with you :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

what components are in the rest of the engine...heads, compression, cam, etc?......................


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I've heard some pretty bad things about the Rochesters on Summit/NAPA/etc.

Alot of folks swear by Cliff Ruggle's Q-Jets but you'll wait six months.

Performers are reliable Carter AFB clones...work fine if your not a purist and not into counting ponies

Rick


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> what components are in the rest of the engine...heads, compression, cam, etc?......................


daaaah, you had to ask didn't you. :lol:

#16 heads, but likely the small valve. I'm 99.999 % sure this engine came from a b-body car. compression, never checked, but i'm sure someone here can give factory compression based off the #16's on a YD 400 block. cam is something that was stuffed in there. Its something other than stock, you can tell from how she idles. don't have specifics though. 

koppster... ponies aren't necessarily my top priority at the moment. i'd like to see her hit 400 someday, but that's going to require a bit more than just a new intake and carb


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

you gotta find out all that stuff!!!! Adding a 4bbl to an engine with a 2bbl cam is not always a good thing. Try to find out what cam you have. Also, I would stick with a low manifold on a basically stock engine. Taller manifolds make power at higher RPMs....gotta find the cam specs too....very important to match components properly........:cheers Eric


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm running a Rochester Q-jet on a Performer intake. No complaints. You can't go wrong with an Edelbrock carb either(from what I've seen on this Forum).... Rochester Q-jets have been getting slammed for decades....


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> you gotta find out all that stuff!!!! Adding a 4bbl to an engine with a 2bbl cam is not always a good thing. Try to find out what cam you have. Also, I would stick with a low manifold on a basically stock engine. Taller manifolds make power at higher RPMs....gotta find the cam specs too....very important to match components properly........:cheers Eric


well it's a 400 block with 16 heads which i can guarantee is a combo that someone on this forum is running. don't see compression as an issue. higher lift cam should only help the engine breathe better although i don't have the specifics, it was done before i bought the car and i have next to 0 detail from the guy i bought the car from. any way to find out details without pulling the cam?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

both are good carbs when properly tuned. i dont think new Q-jets are an option anymore. so you are at the mercy of whoever rebuilt it. i bought one from jegs a while back, it works fine. i run holleys on my cars but thats mostly because i swap and trade for them from racing buddies. my dad has an edelbrock on his impala and loves it. but he was already a carter fan.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I like Holleys, but they don't give MPG. You can get better mileage with an Edelbrock, just buy the needle/jet kit for it. Then it's 5 minutes to rejet the carb to improve your gas mileage or to performance tune. I just put a Edelbrock 600 on my 350 in my 70 with a performer-actually P4B intake, and it fits fine under the hood. An airgap intake may hit, but I haven't seen to many high rise intakes for Pontiac offered, except the Tomahawk, but you want a dual plane intake, not a single plane.
I have a old edelbrock dual plane that needs bead blasting and a rebuilt Holley street avenger 670 that I could let you have the pair for $200. I rebuilt the carb, it had a stripped bowl screw that we heli coiled and ran good beyond that. Buddy had it on his built 427 and jetted it so he got 13 MPG, so nice jetting, smaller than stock.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dan, sent a PM your way.


----------



## Kruel (Jun 26, 2010)

I JUST changed my setup from a 65' tri-power to a edlebrock 75- electric choke carb and a performer RPM intake.. I have the K/N extreme air filter with a 1" spacer so it doesnt hit the choke and it all still fits under the hood on my 400.. hope this helps!


----------

